# Megan Jean and the KFB



## christa (Mar 24, 2010)

awesome circusy gypsy music. Guitar, washboard, stand up bass, and banjo. The girl that sings is straight up professional crazy diy woman and the guy that plays bass is amazing. check em out if your ever in Charleston, NC


----------

